# Python - input() abbrechen



## Zatic (25. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe kürzlich mit Python angefangen, und hänge gerade an folgendem Problem:

Ich möchte per Input daten empfangen,

 var = input(' >')

klappt bisher (alles ohne GUI) und ist soweit prima.

jetzt möchte ich aber, das wenn sagen wir mal 10 Sekunden vergehen und der User nichts eingibt, der Input quasi abgebrochen wird und das Programm weiterläuft.
Das mit den 10 Sekunden war nur ein Beispiel, wie ich das mache ist mir klar, es geht nur um das 'Abbrechen' des inputs.
Ich hab schon dinge wie

start = time()
while time() < start+10:
  var = input()

aber auch hier wartet das Programm geduldig auf eine eingabe.

Irgendwelche Anregungen?

Danke im Voraus,

Zatic


----------

